# Neuer PC 1500 - 3000 €



## Kexir (12. November 2014)

*Neuer PC 1500 - 3000 €*

Hallo,

Ich grüble nun schon eine ganze weile an der Konfiguration für meinen neuen PC rum muss mir aber leider eingestehen das mir der Markt für CPU und GPU zu unübersichtlich geworden ist und ich nur noch Bahnhof verstehe!

Meine anforderung sind folgende:
-Ich möchte den PC aus kompnenten zusammen stellen kein vorgebautes system am besten bei Alternate
- Es sollte ein big tower sein mit einfachen einbau möglichkeiten damit ich spähter nachrüsten kann ohne mit meinen trollfingern was kaput zu machen!
-In meiner wohnung wird e smit unter sehr heiß darum würde ich gerne einen sehr gut gelüfteten tower haben der aber auch sehr leise ist (ich habe mich die letzten jahre leider mit einen lüfter rumschlagen müssen der sich wie ein rasenmäher anhört) ggf. auch wasserkühlung fals das nicht zu viel kostet und nicht zu riskant ist!
-120 fps möchte ich bei Aktuelen titel gerne hinbekommen besonders wichtig sind mir hier: League of Legends, Witcher 2 und 3 und Risen 3. Es währe auserdem super wenn ich Star Citizen in nicht all zu schlechter qualität spielen könnte 
- Ich brauche einen neuen Monitor 24-27 zoll der 120 FPS kann.
- Eine SSD 250-500 gb für das betriebs system und ein paar lieblings spiele.
- Wenn ihr mir auserdem ein gutes gaming keybord empfehlen könnt wehre das echt super 

Bin gespant was so rauskommt!

lg
Kexir


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Also, Big-Tower sind heutzutage wirklich absolut nicht mehr nötig, außer Du willst ein Dutzend Festplatten einbauen. Die sind auch idR einfach nur höher und breiter, aber wenn Du mal ans Board musst oder so, ist es genau so eng oder un-eng wie bei einem ordentlichen MIDI-Tower.

120 FPS bei so aufwendigen Games wie Witcher 3 kannst Du unmöglich verlangen - da weiß man ja ersten noch nicht, wie die Voraussetzungen genau werden, und zweitens macht es bei so einem Spiel auch gar keinen Sinn, so viel FPS zu haben. Bei einem alten Shooter, wo es minimalste Reaktionszeitunterschiede ankommt WENN man "profi" ist, könnte man das ja noch verstehen, aber bei einem Actionrollenspiel siehst Du unmöglich einen Vorteil zwischen zB 70 oder 130 FPS. Nicht falsch verstehen: mit einem 120Hz-Monitor sieht auch ein 70FPS-Spiel "smoother" aus, du brauchst also nicht 120 FPS, um einen 120Hz-Monitor auszunutzen! Aber wenn man Dir bei Witcher 3 garantieren will, über 100 FPS zu haben (ich nehme mal, dass Du das dann auch bei hohen Details meinst), müsste man da wohl vorsichtshalber 2 Grafikkarten empfehlen für zusammen 700-1000 Euro... 

Wegen der Kühlung: was hast Du denn derzeit für einen PC?


Und so oder so: mehr als 1000-1100€ für einen PC inkl. Windows ausgeben macht keinen Sinn. Mit ner Grafikkarte für 200€ mehr würdest du grad mal ca 10% mehr Leistung bekommen - siehe hier meinen Vorschlag, der PC wäre schon eher ohne das Optimum bei Preis-Leistung zu beachten. Mit lediglich "zweckmäßigem" Board, Netzteil, Gehäuse usw. wäre man unter 1000€. http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9337708-ein-gaming-und-fuer-alle-faelle-pc.html    D.h. mit nem guten 120/144Hz-Monitor bist du dann bei maximal 1500-1600€. 

Wenn du WILLST, kann man natürlich ein SLI/Crossfire einbauen, also zwei Grafikkarten statt "nur" einer - dann hast Du je nach Spiel 60-70% mehr Leistung, aber du brauchst ein teureres Netzteil, Mainboard und zahlst halt nochmal zB 320€ drauf für ein SLI aus 2x GTX 970. In der Summe sicher 350-400€ mehr für 60-70% mehr Leistung, OBWOHL der PC auch mit nur einer einzigen solchen Karte ein aktueller HighEnd-PC wäre.


----------



## Kexir (12. November 2014)

Hallo! 
Danke für die schnele antwort!
Momentan nutze ich einen Laptop mein Turm PC davor hatte die lüfter die bei der CPU dabei waren verbaut also nichts besonderes. Diesmal möchte ich aber auf jedenfall ein bissen mehr für die lüfter ausgeben und dafür halt die ruhe geniesen. Ich weiß das ein bsonderer Tower nicht unbedigt notwendig ist aber wenn er nicht all zu teuer ist soll er halt groß sein und schön leuchten ^^""

Wie gesagt ich habe momentan echt keine ahnung hab mir nur sagen lassen das 120FPS sehr gut ausehen  Wenn du sagst das macht keinen unterschied glaub ich dir das. Aber bei League of Legends hätte ich schon gerne 120 FPS das sollte ja machbar sein oder?

Alles im allen währe es natürlich super wenn ich einen Highend PC inklusive Monitor für 1500€ bekomme!

EDIT:

Ich hab ein wenig gebastelt währst du so nett und würdest mal eben drüber schauen ob das so sinvoll ist und ggf. korrigieren? https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=5fe2825af99ae963dec168159778d224


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Was Dir gesagt wurde waren bestimmt 120Hz und nicht 120FPS. Hz ist die Anzahl an "Bild-Update" pro Sekunde des Displays, FPS sind die Anzahl an Bilder, die der PC pro Sekunde neu berechnen kann, und bei 3D-Games sind es halt um so weniger FPS, je aufwendiger die Grafik und die Details sind. Wenn dann der PC zB nur 60 FPS liefert, stellt ein Display mit 120Hz jedes Bild halt 2 mal dar    und laut allen Erfahrungen sind diese 120Hz einfach irgendwie "smoother", selbst wenn man nur 40-60 FPS im Spiel hat. Daher wurde Dir das wohl empfohlen

 Ein durchschnittliches Auge empfindet alles ab 30 FPS aber eigentlich als flüssig, und selbst anspruchsvollere Gamer sind bei ca 50-60 FPS an sich voll zufrieden. Bei EXTREM schnellen Games und auf hohem Gamer-Niveau sind noch mehr FPS vlt. sinnvoll, aber echt nur bei bestimmten Games. Nur nebenbei: viele Konsolengames sind sogar absichtlich auf 30 oder 60 FPS limitiert, und da "meckert" auch kaum jemand   Klar: wenn der PC zB 100 FPS statt 60 FPS schafft, ist das immer besser - die Frage ist aber, ob man nur deswegen gleich weitere 400€ auf den Tisch legen will.


Wegen Gehäuse und Lautstärke: die sind seit 4-5 Jahren echt deutlich leiser geworden. auch moderne CPU-Kühler, so 20-30€ sind bereits sehr leise. Im Gehäuse dann vorne 140mm bei 600-800 U/Min, hinten einer oder zwei mit 120mm und 1200 U/min, dann eine moderne Grafikkarte mit 2-3 Lüftern: da merkst Du gar nicht, dass der PC überhaupt an ist, wenn du 2m entfernt stehst  und beim Gamen wird es auch nur dezent lauter.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob alternate auch "schwere" Kühler schon für den Versand aufmontiert. hardwareversand.de zB ist idR was günstiger, Zusammenbau kostet auch nur 30€ - und die machen aus Sicherheitsgründen nur ganz wenige, kleine Lüfter schon mit drauf. So ein Paket wird halt von DHL&co nicht super behandelt, und ein guter Kühler zerrt und reisst dann am Sockel rum, das ist nicht gut. Würdest Du Dir denn zutrauen, einen Kühler selber zu montieren? Die modernen Gehäuse haben dafür auch, wenn man das zweite Seitenteil abmacht, extra eine große Lücke "unter" der CPU, FALLS man für ein Kühlermodell unter dem Board noch eine Halteplatte montieren muss, was bei "mächtigeren" Kühlern der Fall sein kann.

Ich hab bei alternate mal geschaut und diese Bauteile genommen:

PC-Builder
Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco CPU-Kühler
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Windows 8.1 OEM Alternate, , 
Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power CM L8 530W
Sharkoon T28 red Edition  Gehäuse
DRW-24F1ST DVD-Brenner
Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB
ASRock H97 Pro4  Mainboard
Crucial DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

Konnte leider nicht feststellen, wie man eine Festplatte noch dazukonfiguriert - 1000GB mit 7200 U/min zB von Seagate kosten 50€

Das wären dann 1190€ bei alternate, plus die Festplatte also 1240€. Einsparmöglichkeit: eine AMD R9 290 ist nur 5-10% langsamer, aber schon für 280€ zu haben https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GV-R929OC-4GD-Grafikkarte/html/product/1118678?  - die GTX 970 von MSI kostet 350€, andere leisere auch ab 330€

Hier ein fast identischer PC bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC  hierbei muss man noch erwähnen: wenn man die Teile per Preisvergleich-Link aufruft, in den Warenkorb legt und erst am Schluss dann den Rechner-Zusammenbau (links bei "Service" ) dazufügt, käme man ca 100€ günstiger bei weg.


Dann noch ein Monitor mit 120/144Hz: https://www.alternate.de/BenQ/XL2411Z-LED-Monitor/html/product/1127159? oder https://www.alternate.de/ViewSonic/VG2401mh-LED-Monitor/html/product/1162957?  oder https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VG248QE-LED-Monitor/html/product/1055184?


----------



## Kexir (12. November 2014)

Hallo,

Weiß nicht ob du es gehen hattes aber das ist was ich rausgesucht habe! Bin mir beim netzteil nicht sicher wie viel leistung ich brauche! Und auch bei der CPU bin ich mir nicht wirklich im klaren wie viele kerne man da heut zu tage bei welcher leistung man nimmt!
Generel kann ich schon auch sachen selber einbauen würde mich nur gerne auf die faule haut legen und mal bauen lassen 

1 x Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, CPU-Kühler 
            HXLM01     
                   € 29,[SUP]99*[/SUP]


1 x ASUS 4GB STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC, Grafikkarte 
            JEXV0A01     
                   € 364,-[SUP]*[/SUP]


1 x Microsoft Windows 8.1 OEM Alternate 
            YQBM1I     
                   € 79,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


1 x AMD FX-6300, CPU 
            HA6A06     
                   € 84,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


1 x Aerocool Strike-X 600W, Netzteil 
            TN6RX1     
                   € 49,[SUP]99*[/SUP]


1 x BenQ XL2720Z, LED-Monitor 
            V6LC23     
                   € 449,-[SUP]*[/SUP]


1 x Sharkoon BD28 green edition, Gehäuse 
            TQXSC6     
                   € 49,[SUP]99*[/SUP]


1 x ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB 
            IMIMVN     
                   € 97,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


1 x LiteOn iHOS104-08, Blu-ray-ROM 
            CJBL59     
                   € 44,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


1 x ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0, Mainboard 
            GAER13     
                   € 64,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


1 x HGST H3IKNAS30003272SE 3 TB, Festplatte 
            AGBI08     
                   € 109,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


1 x ADATA DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher 
            IEIFVDE0     
                   € 152,[SUP]90*[/SUP]


----------



## Typhalt (12. November 2014)

Ich kenne mich net so übertrieben aus, aber eines habe ich hier gelernt. Die CPU die du ausgewählt hast ist scheiße, ich hab am anfang auch gedacht, dass ich da sparen kann weil sich die GHz zahl und Kerne anzahl gut ließt, aber lass es lieber. Mit dem Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3 bist du verdammt gut beraten. Ist mehr oder weniger ein geheimtipp, da es eigentlich ein I7 ist nur halt ohne Onboardgrafik und günstiger


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Die AMD-CPU ist technisch "veraltet", da hast Du trotz der mehr Kerne und mehr Takt grad mal die Leistung einer 100€-Intel CPU mit nur zwei (!) Kernen! AMD ist da leider seit 1-2 Jahren auf verlorenem Posten. Ein Core i5 ist viel schneller, ein core i7 wiederum ist nicht viel schneller als ein i5, kann aber mit seinen vier Kernen 8 Threads verwalten - er ist damit praktisch eine 8Kern-CPU. Der Xeon e3-1231v3 wiederum IST ein i7, nur an sich für Server gedacht und ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, die du aber ja nicht brauchst, wenn du eine Grafikkarte verwendest. Wie Typhalt auch schon schrieb. Dafür ist der Xeon ein Stück günstiger, daher ein "Geheimtipp"

BluRay macht am PC keinen Sinn, das würd ich lassen. Wenn du BD-Filme schauen willst: lieber einen Player kaufen, das ist unkomplizierter und auch nicht teurer als ein BD-Laufwerk plus die noch zusätzlich nötige Software, die du noch kaufen müsstest.

RAM: wenn du unbedingt 16GB willst, reicht das hier völlig https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/DIMM-16-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1008052?  oder  https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-16-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1024548?  vom höheren Takt des AData wirst Du nix merken.


Netzteil: an sich reichen 450-500W "Markenmodell" völlig aus, so 60-70€ - besser 70€ und nur 500W als eines mit 700W für ebenfalls 70€ - da hast Du bei dem mit "weniger" Watt die hochwertigeren und effizienteren Bauteile drin. Es kann sein, dass ein Konfigurator Dir aber vorsichtshalber mehr Watt vorschreibt, weil die Grafikkartenhersteller gern mal mit den Anforderungen stark übertreiben, FALLS der Käufer ein ganz billiges Netzteil hat - dann reichen 500W nämlich nicht, weil das ggf. stabil nur 350W schafft


----------



## Kexir (12. November 2014)

Sooooo

Danke für die hilfe bisher  Bin echt froh hier gefragt zu haben! fast 50% weniger ausgeben als befürchtet  Echt super arbeit!!

Hier dan mal wie ich es letzten endes gemacht habe https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=de0f862a7abba613f0d7815874085bad 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr noch mal drüberschaut und euer Ok gebt bevor ich bestelle!


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Das ist okay bis auf zwei Dinge: die Festplatte hat nur 5400 U/Min UND 2,5 Zoll, das ist für Notebooks - schau lieber nach 7200 U/min und 3,5 Zoll

Und die Tastatur ist halt echt SEHR teuer - ich weiß nicht, ob Du auf einem solchen Niveau spielen wirst, dass es einen merkbaren Unterschied zu einer Tastatur für 60-80€ macht. Du zahlst da auch viel drauf für die Farbzonen-Beleuchtung - Beleuchtung ist bei mechanischen Tastaturen eh schon teuer, und dann auch noch eine so stark anpassbare - das ist "Luxus" . Guck Dir vlt auch mal die hier an https://www.alternate.de/CM-Storm/Trigger-Z-MX-Brown-Tastatur/html/product/1110928?  auch mechanisch und beleuchtet


----------



## MichaelG (13. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> BluRay macht am PC keinen Sinn, das würd ich lassen. Wenn du BD-Filme schauen willst: lieber einen Player kaufen, das ist unkomplizierter und auch nicht teurer als ein BD-Laufwerk plus die noch zusätzlich nötige Software, die du noch kaufen müsstest.



Der Wechsel auf Bluray ist langsam beim PC überfällig. Bei der Größe der Games in letzter Zeit und der zig Discs ist der Schwenk auf Bluray imho wirklich überfällig. Wenn ich daran denke, daß Unity (heute bekommen) mal eben 5! Discs hat...


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Wechsel auf Bluray ist langsam beim PC überfällig. Bei der Größe der Games in letzter Zeit und der zig Discs ist der Schwenk auf Bluray imho wirklich überfällig. Wenn ich daran denke, daß Unity (heute bekommen) mal eben 5! Discs hat...



Wenn die Firmen mal auf BD aufliefern, DANN kann man drüber nachdenken - und dann werden die Laufwerke auch viel billiger werden. Aber aktuell? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (13. November 2014)

Das ist der Punkt. Es muß ein Schwenk erfolgen. Sowohl was die Auslieferungen betrifft wie auch die Laufwerke. Ohne Schwenk bei den Publishern auf Bluray ist es natürlich Blödsinn.


----------



## PcJuenger (13. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist okay bis auf zwei Dinge: die Festplatte hat nur 5400 U/Min UND 2,5 Zoll, das ist für Notebooks - schau lieber nach 7200 U/min und 3,5 Zoll
> 
> Und die Tastatur ist halt echt SEHR teuer - ich weiß nicht, ob Du auf einem solchen Niveau spielen wirst, dass es einen merkbaren Unterschied zu einer Tastatur für 60-80€ macht. Du zahlst da auch viel drauf für die Farbzonen-Beleuchtung - Beleuchtung ist bei mechanischen Tastaturen eh schon teuer, und dann auch noch eine so stark anpassbare - das ist "Luxus" . Guck Dir vlt auch mal die hier an https://www.alternate.de/CM-Storm/Trigger-Z-MX-Brown-Tastatur/html/product/1110928?  auch mechanisch und beleuchtet



Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass die schon echt seeeehr nett aussieht. Ehrlich: Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich mir die auch holen ^^


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn die Firmen mal auf BD aufliefern, DANN kann man drüber nachdenken - und dann werden die Laufwerke auch viel billiger werden. Aber aktuell? ^^



Die sind doch gar nicht mehr teuer. Für ca. 70,- EUR bekommt man schon einen super Blu-Ray Brenner: https://www.alternate.de/Pioneer/BDR-S09XLT-Blu-ray-Brenner/html/product/1128141?tk=7&lk=8452
Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber ich bereu den Kauf nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die sind doch gar nicht mehr teuer. Für ca. 70,- EUR bekommt man schon einen super Blu-Ray Brenner: https://www.alternate.de/Pioneer/BDR-S09XLT-Blu-ray-Brenner/html/product/1128141?tk=7&lk=8452
> Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber ich bereu den Kauf nicht.


 aber da kommt noch kostenpflichtige Software dazu, und selbst wenn nicht: nen richtigen BD-Player kriegst Du auch schon ab 50-60€, und der läuft dann auch problemlos, wohingegen es am PC immer wieder mal Probleme geben kann.


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber da kommt noch kostenpflichtige Software dazu,


Ist richtig, ja. Ich hab für PowerDVD nochmal ca. 80,- EUR gelöhnt. Wobei die günstigste, Blu-Ray fähige Version so ca. 50 EUR,- kostet.
Vermutlich gibt's da aber auch günstigere Software. Man muss ja aber nicht sofort die passende Software dazu kaufen wenn man nicht vor hat Filme zu schauen.
Ich wollte einfach kein DVD Laufwerk mehr kaufen sondern gleich auf die zukunftssicherere Technik setzen. 



> Die muss man und selbst wenn nicht: nen richtigen BD-Player kriegst Du auch schon ab 50-60€, und der läuft dann auch problemlos, wohingegen es am PC immer wieder mal Probleme geben kann.


Das ist nicht garantiert. Blu-Ray Player brauchen auch ab und zu Software-Updates. Und auch bei Playern kann die ein oder andere Disc Probleme bereiten. Das liest man immer wieder bei Amazon & Co.


----------



## iPol0nski (14. November 2014)

Also ich denke nicht das Blu-Ray groß rauskommen wir, da man mitlerweile seine Spiele meist im Internet runterläd was meist auch noch billiger ist.(Habe seit 2 Jahre kein Spiel mehr im Laden gekauft)

Und zu der Tastatur, die ist so Teuer da es sich um eine Mechanische Tastatur handelt. Die bringen schon einige Vorteile im Gegensatz zu einer nomalen!


----------

